# The best cutting stack?



## underscore (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats the best cutting stack in your opinion? I'm at 10% and want to get a bit more shredded.


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 16, 2010)

Good question. I'd like to add to that. What's the best cutting cycle without having to pin everyday? I think most of the cutting gear is short acting and require daily or eod pinning, which doesn't interest me.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2010)

Test E,tren E and mast E with anavar or winny,HGH and t3 and clen...
You have to pin the hgh ed but's that only sub-q!


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Test E,tren E and mast E with anavar or winny,HGH and t3 and clen...
> You have to pin the hgh ed but's that only sub-q!



Sounds good, but kinda spendy.  Can't afford that there HGH.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2010)

If never you get some money to spend try it,but go for something like kefeis,hygets or jintropins,not the blue tops!!!I'm using it during pct and feel like i'm still on,gaining strength and leaning out,but i gotta agree with you that's pretty hard on someone's wallet!


----------



## underscore (Oct 16, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Test E,tren E and mast E with anavar or winny,HGH and t3 and clen...
> You have to pin the hgh ed but's that only sub-q!



holy shit thats a savage stack.

can masteron and winny be taken together with no issues?

I'm thinking:

1) test-c (because I dont like pinning ED)
2) Masteron
3) Maybe Winstrol if there is some synergy here

What dose would you do for 2 and 3?


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2010)

For masteron 500mg is a good dose to begin with,would go for anavar instead of winny but it's your choice,if you go with anavar aim for at least 75mg ed(but more would have a more drastic effect on reducing bf)and if you go for winny 50mg ed would be ok!


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 16, 2010)

underscore said:


> holy shit thats a savage stack.
> 
> can masteron and winny be taken together with no issues?
> 
> ...


 
Once someone try tren responsibly and doesn't get any sides,he's hook for life,incredible strength gains even on low-cal diet!!!


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Once someone try tren responsibly and doesn't get any sides,he's hook for life,incredible strength gains even on low-cal diet!!!



Boy that is the truth.  Love me my Tren!


----------



## weldingman (Oct 16, 2010)

Tren A, Primo, Masteron, IGF-1, T3, Clen, Winny, HGH, They've all worked for me cutting. And the main thing is *Diet*


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've experienced some really irie things with these combos

TPP/Test Prop
EQ 
Masteron
Tren C or A

NPP
TPP or Test Prop 
Winny
Masteron

Test Prop
Parabolon
EQ

Test Prop
Primobolan
Masteron
Anavar
Tren A or C
all seemed o give really good  results speak'n strickly for myself

T3 or Triacana
EYCA
Clen  

were always included

Just my thoughts.......but what the hell would I know lol

Peace and Love


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 17, 2010)

Supermans Daddy, you're hilarious bro. I love your quote and posts


----------



## underscore (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any input on the oral winny. I want to take 1 oral in my stack and I'm thinking winny, if it works just as good as the oil.

Does it?


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 17, 2010)

syntrop's pfp250 hybrid blend.......i used this during my precontest along with some standrogen (winny) tabs......

pfp250:
100mg test prop
75mg tren ace
75mg mast

here i was in august after about 6 weeks on and 10weeks out from the show i was going to do


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 17, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Once someone try tren responsibly and doesn't get any sides,he's hook for life,incredible strength gains even on low-cal diet!!!



Yep, that's me. I tried Tren at 50mg ED for my first cycle. Which is 100mg EOD for those of you who can't figure it out.

No noticeable sides, now I'm hooked


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 17, 2010)

underscore said:


> Does anyone have any input on the oral winny. I want to take 1 oral in my stack and I'm thinking winny, if it works just as good as the oil.
> 
> Does it?



If you plan on doing Tren, Winny will keep the prolactin at bay 

Yes oral winny is just as good because it is 17aa methylated. Absorption will not be an issue. But your cholesterol will be


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

mine would be:
tren ace 100mg eod
parabolanor masteron
kynoselen or amp5
l-carnitine
primo
anavar

if winny u want take it either way but oral u need at least 75mg ed or var at 90mg ed better choice.


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds good, but kinda spendy. Can't afford that there HGH.


 
 MDR i found that hgh is worthless for me coming up on 5 months and not alot of noticeable improvement and deffently not worth the cash. i have humatrope. but i use for now humalog lispro insulin and epo with the last of hgh, t3 test cyp and just a few others mostly vitamins, minerals, aminos. drol i use and suspension. ill be switching to humulin-r otc slin as my wife will not write me scripts no more for it. so fuck it. but it was good while it lasted.


----------



## relentless (Oct 18, 2010)

i did a combination of winny drops and winny tabs for a cycle and it cut me alot more than i had anticipated very impressed with it since mos people i talked to said it wouldn't have that great of affect


----------



## XYZ (Oct 19, 2010)

underscore said:


> Whats the best cutting stack in your opinion? I'm at 10% and want to get a bit more shredded.


 
#1 - DIET, NOTHING works without it.

600mg Test C
100mg Mast EOD
60mg Tren Ace ED
100mg Anavar ED
50mg Winstrol ED
100mg Proviron ED


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

How about an oral only cycle? My guess would be t3/clen and possibly anavar to retain the gains as well as test (obviously injected). Anyone care to add?


----------



## LAM (Oct 19, 2010)

remember that the diet ultimately determines the success of a cutting or bulking cycle.  to truly take advantage of the anti-catabolic properties of androgens/anabolics you can't eat much.   I like to basically use a TKD when cutting but I am also not a big carb eater in general so it's easy for me to do so.

going to bed early for me is also a great help, the longer I stay up at night the greater the odds I will overeat.


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

LAM said:


> remember that the diet ultimately determines the success of a cutting or bulking cycle.  to truly take advantage of the anti-catabolic properties of androgens/anabolics you can't eat much.   I like to basically use a TKD when cutting but I am also not a big carb eater in general so it's easy for me to do so.
> 
> going to bed early for me is also a great help, the longer I stay up at night the greater the odds I will overeat.



I'm with you and CT-diet is the deal.  I have never taken a cutting cycle in my life, and I'm reasonably lean.  Now, if I was going for contest shape, I'd need to cut with food and the addition of a cutting-based cycle.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 19, 2010)

MDR said:


> I'm with you and CT-diet is the deal. I have never taken a cutting cycle in my life, and I'm reasonably lean. Now, if I was going for contest shape, I'd need to cut with food and the addition of a cutting-based cycle.


 

Right, that cycle I threw up there was for someone at 10% who wants to drop to 4-5%.  

It is excessive but I've seen it work.  High doses of anavar act like tren without any of the sides.

It really is a catch 22, you cut and you look great but you can't eat ANYTHING.  You bulk you can eat but then (if you're not careful) you lose your abs and vascularity.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> How about an oral only cycle? My guess would be t3/clen and possibly anavar to retain the gains as well as test (obviously injected). Anyone care to add?


 
I think ECA with T3 is a better choice.  Clen has too many sides for my liking, plus some studies have shown it CAN lead to heart issues.

Personally, I don't care for oral only cycles BUT if you ran the anavar at a high enough dose, sure why not.  You would still need to do a PCT.


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

CT said:


> Right, that cycle I threw up there was for someone at 10% who wants to drop to 4-5%.
> 
> It is excessive but I've seen it work.  High doses of anavar act like tren without any of the sides.
> 
> It really is a catch 22, you cut and you look great but you can't eat ANYTHING.  You bulk you can eat but then (if you're not careful) you lose your abs and vascularity.



I like the idea of Tren and Anavar.  I've taken tren many times for the strength benefit, along with Anadrol.  Never taken Anavar.  Never got much under 10% as a powerlifter 'cause it cost me strength.  Looking at possibly competing in bodybuilding, I have a ton to learn about cutting.  Not being able to eat will be very tough.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

CT said:


> I think ECA with T3 is a better choice.  Clen has too many sides for my liking, plus some studies have shown it CAN lead to heart issues.
> 
> Personally, I don't care for oral only cycles BUT if you ran the anavar at a high enough dose, sure why not.  You would still need to do a PCT.



I'd be running anavar with 40mg and test at 250mg. I cant put on extra mass, which is why I would use this solely as a strength cycle. Cutting is not a problem when I go low carb. I'm looking to amp up my strength for my strongman comp in January.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'd be running anavar with 40mg and test at 250mg. I cant put on extra mass, which is why I would use this solely as a strength cycle. Cutting is not a problem when I go low carb. I'm looking to amp up my strength for my strongman comp in January.


 

Then why would you want to use anavar and a TRT replacment of test?

If you want something for strength that is something completely different.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> MDR i found that hgh is worthless for me coming up on 5 months and not alot of noticeable improvement and deffently not worth the cash. i have humatrope. but i use for now humalog lispro insulin and epo with the last of hgh, t3 test cyp and just a few others mostly vitamins, minerals, aminos. drol i use and suspension. ill be switching to humulin-r otc slin as my wife will not write me scripts no more for it. so fuck it. but it was good while it lasted.


 
Your HGH was probably bunk ...Cause this compound made probably the biggest impact on my physique!Leaning out,gainin strength and it makes a little over 2 months i'm on the stuff at 4ius daily,and i just feel likes it really kicks in...I'm sold on hygets and kefeis for sure and would strongly recommend these for anybody seeking bodybuilding and well-beeing benefits!Go see some studies on pubmed,there's now scientific evidence that the stuff really works...Maybe it was your doising protocols who wasn't on point???


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

CT said:


> Then why would you want to use anavar and a TRT replacment of test?
> 
> If you want something for strength that is something completely different.



Var is powerlifter friendly. I'm on a cruse between cycles. I dont want to gain mass. TRT is not 250mg a week; more like 125mg a week. slightly higher and you recover faster.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2010)

Crystal meth and vodka make a pretty good cutting stack.  GICH!


----------



## XYZ (Oct 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Var is powerlifter friendly. I'm on a cruse between cycles. I dont want to gain mass. TRT is not 250mg a week; more like 125mg a week. slightly higher and you recover faster.


 

Ever try halo?  That would do exactly what you want.


----------



## 45ACP (Oct 19, 2010)

Some very good information in this thread, which brings me to this question: Who has the best Quality Var currently on the market?

Please make no misunderstanding, this is NOT a source check on my part. Just a quality check Only!

If you do not wish to address this by posting a reply, please feel free to send me a PM.

Respectfully,

45ACP


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

CT said:


> Ever try halo?  That would do exactly what you want.



I already have 12 weeks of var. Next time. Will definitely keep it in mind. TY!


----------



## XYZ (Oct 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I already have 12 weeks of var. Next time. Will definitely keep it in mind. TY!


 
Good luck.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 20, 2010)

Again....

The best cutting stack is *Diet* 

Right now, the majority of my protein is coming from plant source (nuts, seeds, beans) and wild pacific sockeye salmon

Not by choice actually, but my body does not digest most animal protein well, and it constipates me. 

I am also taking in NO DAIRY at all because of the same issues. 

And I am still gaining muscle and losing fat while on cycle.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 20, 2010)

CT said:


> Ever try halo? That would do exactly what you want.


 Halo is hard to find nowadays,however extreme strength and agression resulting from taking that compound!!!


----------



## underscore (Oct 20, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Halo is hard to find nowadays,however extreme strength and agression resulting from taking that compound!!!



It seems to me that there are better compounds out there than halo. Unless you are looking for aggression.


----------



## LAM (Oct 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Crystal meth and vodka make a pretty good cutting stack.  GICH!



I can eat a steak on meth but w/ ECA barely a bite...


----------



## XYZ (Oct 20, 2010)

underscore said:


> It seems to me that there are better compounds out there than halo. Unless you are looking for aggression.


 

Have you ever tried it?


----------

